

Ask HN: What do you use to extract user feedback? - thesubjective

Wondering what widget/service folks find useful in extracting direct user feedback. Not as interested in polls / ratings of pre-described elements, but rather a free text comment / suggestion box.  Would love to know whats work or hasn't for everyone.
======
bdmac97
It depends on what you're trying to get out of it IMO.

If you're looking for early-stage active feedback on your site I would have to
suggest my own app, <http://www.launchly.com>.

If you're looking for more passive/general/long-term feedback, idea, or
problem reporting, then I would say the top contenders in that arena are
getsatisfaction (which I use on launchly), uservoice, and kampyle.

------
ErrantX
<http://featurelist.org/> has a feedback widget to pop on your site which
emails you feedback (and saves it on their site too so you can check it all in
one go).

Recommended.

------
thesubjective
Thanks all. To clarify, am looking for a feedback widget I can include in
specific content like survey's etc.

------
vaksel
just have a send us feedback link displayed prominently on the website.

